# The importance of run outs and targeting?



## Blacat (Oct 8, 2015)

I was told by someone I revere in training just to give the dog a bite in the blind slip the sleeve, and give another bite.

So how important is it to hold the sleeve up for the escape instead of in the pocket. 

I understand the dog needs to bite with full grip, center of bite bar. 

Perhaps I'm over thinking this but this alternative way, isn't it teaching the dog something that will not happen in trial, and you will have to retrain for correct position a waste of energy and time?


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

There aren't many people here who are experienced in IPO and similar sports so I'm not sure anybody will be able to answer your question. Maybe an IPO specific FB group could help?


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

You might want to check out the Working Dog Forum. http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/ There are lots of Ring and IPO people there, and they can probably help you out.


----------

